# Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?



## armertoelpel (11. März 2010)

Hallo, ich wollte mal fragen mit wie vielen Ruten ihr gleichzeitig am Feederfischen seit?


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. März 2010)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*



armertoelpel schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wollte mal fragen mit wie vielen Ruten ihr gleichzeitig am Feederfischen seit?


 


Mehr als eine ist Stuss.

Gruß Jürgen|wavey:


----------



## jörg81 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*

moin...  also mir reichen da 2 ruten !


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*

Mehr darf man an den meisten Gewässern eh nicht!
Musstu vorher in der Tageserlaubnis nachlesen...



#h

Ich benutze immer 2

Eine kurze für nähere Distanzen und eine Längere fürs Weitere!

Aber ich bin meisten mit der Spinnrute unterwegs#6


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. März 2010)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*



jörg81 schrieb:


> moin... also mir reichen da 2 ruten !





Und die kannst du beide konzentriert im Auge behalten?
Gratuliere.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## jörg81 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*

gerade so das es nicht in stress ausartet... danke:g


----------



## xAlex (11. März 2010)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*

Ich nehme nur eine Feeder, sonnst wirds zu hektisch.
Wenn ich zur zweitrute greife dann zur Match oder ne Rute mit KöFi auf Hecht.


----------



## Streber (11. März 2010)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*

Ich benutze auch nur eine Feeder-Rute, sonst wird es mir zu hektisch.
Die zweite Rute lege ich dann auf Grund, meist mit Wurm beködert.

LG Andrea |wavey:


----------



## DaTamer83 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*

Ich habs mit zwei auch schon probiert. Aber wenn du mal nen Schwarm erwischt, dann weisst gar net welche Rute du zuerst in die Hand nehmen sollst.
Seit dem Angel ich immer nur mit einer Feederrute, und eine entweder auf Grund mit Wurm oder KöFi.
MfG Tamer


----------



## daci7 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*

kommt drauf an... auf alle weißfische nehm ich nur eine rute, sonst wirds mir viel zu stressig!

wenn ich am rhein allerdings auf zander mit der heavyfeeder unterwegs bin, dann nehm ich zwei ruten  und ich nehm auch zwei, wenn ich am rhein auf große barben mit großen käsebrocken mein glück versuche... allerdings sind in beiden fällen die bisse seltener und auch wesentlich auffälliger, so dass man auch zwei ruten gut im blick haben kann!

so jedenfalls meine erfahrungen. 
bis denn, denn


----------



## Carpmen (12. März 2010)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*

ich nehm wenn dann auch nur eine Feederrute 
als Zweitrute kommt dann Grundrute mit Boiles , Köfi , Wurm usw.
und das dann auch meist mit an elektrischen Bissanzeiger 
damits ja nicht zu hecktisch wird


----------



## Leif-Jesper (12. März 2010)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*

|wavey:
Also ich fische immer mit zwei Feederruten, da wir hier beim Hegefischen immer zwei Ruten benutzen dürfen, wenn man dann nur eine nimmt hat sich das mit dem Pokal gleich erledigt
Mit etwas Training kommt man da auch wunderbar mit zurecht.
Man braucht allerdings eine geeignete Rutenablage auf der man beide Ruten eng nebeneinander ablegen kann.
Ich habe da so ein rundes Teil mit Rillen, keine Ahnung wie das heißt;+


----------



## dcpolo (12. März 2010)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*

Zwei Feederruten beim Fischen auf Barben im Rhein. Betreibe aber eher die "gemütliche Variante des Feederns", sprich:

Ruten rein, abstellen im Tripod, mit nem Buch/ Magazin in den Stuhl, Freilauf an und wenn es beisst, kreischt der Freilauf los. Richtige Feederangler werden jetzt beim Lesen vor Schmerz in die Tastatur beissen, aber ich finds arschgemütlich#6

Wenn aber ein Schwarm auf dem Platz ist wird eine Rute rausgenommen. Sonst kann es wirklich in Stress ausarten.


----------



## Ralle25 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*

1.....


----------



## vermesser (12. März 2010)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*

Mit zweien...eine aktiv für die Weißfische, die zweite mit Tauwurmbündel und zerhackten Würmern im Korb, Köderfisch ohne Korb nur mit Blei oder Maiskette und Selbsthakmontage mit ner Futterspirale ein Stück neben der eigentlichen Angelstelle...klappt nicht immer, liefert aber öfter den Bonus!


----------



## Ralle25 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*

dcpolo

Dazu wurde ich dan kaprfenruten mit method feeder rig benutzen da bekommste ueber die roller eher den biss mit und die rute muss sich nich erst durchbiegen also alles wie bei feedern nur die ruten waagerecht auf nen rodpod und grosse ringe


----------



## dcpolo (12. März 2010)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*

@Ralle: Wenn die Beisszeit anfängt, beobachte ich ja schon die Spitzen. Zudem: An meinen bevorzugten Stellen im Rhein bleiben 160gr Körbe nur dann liegen, wenn ich die langen Feederruten gaaaaaanz steil aufstelle. Denke mal, dass mir da mit wagerecht aufgelegten Ruten nur mit 250gr Blei +x geholfen wäre.


----------



## Andal (12. März 2010)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*

Gemütlich Grundangeln mit zwei Feederruten geht klar, kein Thema, aber richtiges Feederfischen kann man nur mit einer Rute sinnvoll betreiben!


----------



## Criss81 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*

Hi,

wie Andal schon sagte, gehe ich "richtig" Feedern, dann nur mit einer, für den Ansitz mit Bierchen und Kumpel kommen zwei mit


----------



## Fischhaker (12. März 2010)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*

Ich mit 2. Mehr sind bei uns auch nicht erlaubt!|bla:


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. März 2010)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*



Fischhaker schrieb:


> Ich mit 2. Mehr sind bei uns auch nicht erlaubt!|bla:




Ich dürfte mit dreien.

Aber wo soll man da zuerst hinschauen?

Wenn es gut beisst mit einer, wenn es schlecht beisst mit zweien.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## dcpolo (12. März 2010)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*



Andal schrieb:


> Gemütlich Grundangeln mit zwei Feederruten geht klar, kein Thema, aber richtiges Feederfischen kann man nur mit einer Rute sinnvoll betreiben!



Perfekt getroffen!!!


----------



## Dunraven (12. März 2010)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*

Normal mit zwei, selten mit 3 bzw. 2+ Schwinge.
2 Ruten ist aber ideal, die dritte kommt eher zum Einsatz wenn es schlecht beißt und ich an anderen Stellen ein wenig experimentieren möchte. Normal ist die dritte Rute eher eine Köfi oder Posenrute. Wenn dann die Brassen am Platz sind und es gut beißt, dann kann ich ja immer noch auf eine runter gehen. 

Ansonsten sehe ich auch bei den anderen Teilnehmern unserer Hegefischen im Normalfall 2 Feederruten wenn sie nur Feedern, und auf die dritte Rute wird verzichtet oder es ist eine Posenrute. Andere setzen auch gerne auf Kopfrute und 1 Feederrute oder Schwinge.

Die dritte Rute ist für mich aber auch nur für Bonusfische interessant. Sinnvoll kann man mit 2 Ruten locker feedern, aber bei 3 wird es doch zu schwer sich noch auf alle gleichermaßen zu konzentrieren. Da macht es eben mehr Sinn 2 konzentriert und die dritte Rute aus den Augenwinkeln.


----------



## Tricast (12. März 2010)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*

Aalglöckchen aufklemmen, dann höre ich es und brauche auch nicht immer auf die Spitzen zu starren.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Junger Dorschler (12. März 2010)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*

Also in meinen Feeder-Anfängen habe ich auch mit 2 Ruten gefischt, unterschiedliche Weiten ausprobiert etc., fand ich ganz gut und gefangen habe ich auch nicht schlecht.
Heute, wo ich etwas "professioneller" fische, wären mir 2 Ruten viel zu anstregend. Alle 5 mins. neu werfen, das würde ja bedeuten alle 2 1/2 mins. werfen, am Anfang sogar alle 2 Minuten pro Rute, also jede Minute ein neuer Wurf!
Nene, ich will schon fischen und nicht primär werfen, auch nicht beim Feedern.
Außerdem kann es sogar hinderlich sein 2 Futterplätze aufzubauen, da durch die Fischverteilung der gewünschte Fressneid nicht aufkommt und so die Zahl der Fänge zurück gehen _kann_!


----------



## Leif-Jesper (12. März 2010)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*

|wavey:
Also ich fische mit beiden Ruten exakt auf dem gleichen Platz, wenn man gerade mit einer Rute zu tun hat und an der anderen was beißt, einfach leicht anschlagen und wieder ablegen.
Ich habe kaum Probleme damit, klar ist es stressiger, aber die Ausbeute ist meiner Meinung nach größer und wenn die kleinen wirklich zu hektisch beißen, so wird eine Rute einfach mit einem entsprechend großen Köder bestückt und geschaut, ob die Brassen schon da sind:k


----------



## HirRscH (12. März 2010)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*

Wenn man richtig feedern will fischt man nur mit einer Rute. Wenn man 2 Ruten is es schwer sich auf beide zu konzentieren, außerdem bringt es nix zwei Futterplätze anzulegen, das widerspricht einfach dem sinn des Feeders, und wenn man mit beiden ruten auf dem selben platz fischt is es schwer zwei fische gleichzeitig zu drillen, also am besten nur 1 rute


----------



## Angler-Flo (12. März 2010)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*

ganz einfach zu beantworten. In Bayern sind ja nur 2 Ruten erlaubt - GESETZLICH!!!


----------



## Tricast (12. März 2010)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*

Aber was ist denn nun mit den Aalglöckchen? Sind die nicht gut beim Feedern?
Heinz


----------



## Andal (12. März 2010)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*

Doch Heinz, die sind gut. Besonders wenn man mit der Brata-Erdbeermarmelade-Kaba-Futtermischung angelt...


----------



## Tricast (12. März 2010)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*

Hallo Andal, wieder zurück? Hätte Dich gerne in Bremen begrüßt. Seltsamer Weise kamen die Jungs von classy catchers auf der "Stippermesse" gut an, was mich besonders gefreut hat. Vielleicht klappt es ja beim 10.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## sapa59 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*

Maximal zwei! Ich verwende aber auch ausschließlich Freilaufrollen bzw. die Mitchell LC und, noch wichtiger, Circle-Haken! Man vermeidet Fehlbisse, da die Fische sich ziemlich sicher selbst haken und vor allem fast NIE TIEF SCHLUCKEN! Aber wenns mal auf Rotaugen oder ähnliches geht und der Schwarm da ist, hat man mit einer satt zu tun. zwei Ruten also nur wenn man noch wartet bzw. probiert.


----------



## Floppe (11. April 2010)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*

also ich hab au immer 1e feeder im wasser anner schönen stelle und fisch die aktiv.
Meine 2te ist fast immer ne Karpenrute mit Boilie und Piepser. Die liegt jedoch inner ganz anderen ecke welche als gute Karpfenecke bekannt ist und von uns allen fast immer ums ganze jahr unter futter steht.

Hab aber au schon überlegt ob ich die kugel net vllt. au direkt neben die feeder stelle legen sollte dass evt. vorbeikommende karpen die sich denken "hm die made ist mir zu wenig aber da hängt so ne fette kugel nehm ich die :m" erwische.

Aber ich machs nie^^

Mfg Floppes


----------



## RheinBarbe (12. April 2010)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*



dcpolo schrieb:


> Zwei Feederruten beim Fischen auf Barben im Rhein. Betreibe aber eher die "gemütliche Variante des Feederns", sprich:
> 
> Ruten rein, abstellen im Tripod, mit nem Buch/ Magazin in den Stuhl, Freilauf an und wenn es beisst, kreischt der Freilauf los. Richtige Feederangler werden jetzt beim Lesen vor Schmerz in die Tastatur beissen, aber ich finds arschgemütlich#6
> 
> Wenn aber ein Schwarm auf dem Platz ist wird eine Rute rausgenommen. Sonst kann es wirklich in Stress ausarten.





dcpolo schrieb:


> @Ralle: Wenn die Beisszeit anfängt, beobachte ich ja schon die Spitzen. Zudem: An meinen bevorzugten Stellen im Rhein bleiben 160gr Körbe nur dann liegen, wenn ich die langen Feederruten gaaaaaanz steil aufstelle. Denke mal, dass mir da mit wagerecht aufgelegten Ruten nur mit 250gr Blei +x geholfen wäre.



So sieht es auch bei mir aus, außer das ich nichts lese sondern immer die Ruten beaobachte oder mit nem Kollegen quatsche.

Körbe nehme ich 150g + Futter.


Gruß
LD


----------



## Riesenangler (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*

Angeln tue ich nur mit einer.  Aber aufbauen tue ich alle meine fünf Ruten.
Heute habe ich davon vier gebraucht.  Eh ich anfange zu basteln, greife ich gleich zur nächsten Rute.


----------



## exil-dithschi (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*

zum reinen feedern komm´ ich viel zu selten, eigentlich nur in der raubfischschonzeit.
wenn ich dann mal loskomme feeder ich mit einer rute, als köder maden und nutze diese in erster linie zum kontinuierlichen anfüttern für meine zweite rute.
diese platzier ich meist mit erbsen bestückt so 5-10m entfernt vom futterplatz und hoffe dort auf kapitale rotaugen, die durch das ständige gewusel angelockt werden.
klappt sogar manchmal.


----------



## AnglerHerz90 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*

Moin Leute

Bei mir ist das genauso :q

Wenn feedern dann nur mit einer Rute.
Meist hab ich trotzdem aber zwei Ruten am Wasser um mehr abdecken zu können.
Die andere ist dann eine Stipprute und liegt meist etwas näher am Ufer (an Schilfkanten oder in der Nähe von überhängenden Bäumen).

So hab ich eine Rute in größerer Tiefe und eine im flacheren Wasser.

Petri an Alle :vik:


----------



## Bleizange (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*

Zm Feedern verwende ich nur eine Rute. Habe auch nur eine. ;-)


----------



## ThPaul (24. November 2015)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*

Mahlzeit.

Feedern nur mit einer Rute sonst is es mir zu stressig. Hab auch nur noch eine Feeder-Rute.
Die 2. Rute ist dann mit Wurm, Boilie, usw. für den Bonusfisch.


----------



## feederbrassen (25. November 2015)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*

Aktiv geht nur mit einer Rute vernünftig. 
Mit hab ich meistens zwei und wenn es um etwas geht auch drei oder vier. 
Dann sind auch alle abgelängt und sofort einsatzbereit.


----------



## ulli1958m (25. November 2015)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*

Ich fische auch gerne mal mit 2 Feederruten ....oder eine mit Pose auf 10 -15m und eine Feederrute auf 40 -60m
Oft erlebt...das die Fische zeitgleich beissen |kopfkrat

Will ich jeden Biss verwerten kann man echt nur mit einer Rute angeln ...und auch dann bekommste nicht alle Bisse ...._*weil der Fisch iss ja nicht doof*_ #d ....er beisst dann wenn ich mir gerade eine Zigarette anzünde oder einen Kaffee einschütte 

Fazit: Aktiv nur eine Rute #6

#h


----------



## Franz_16 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*

Ich hab dieses Jahr eine Nacht an der Donau mit 2 Ruten auf 80m Distanz gefeedert.
Wenn man das ernsthaft betreibt, braucht man danach definitiv nix mehr. 

Gemütlich ist was anderes, aber der Fangerfolg war schon besser als bei den benachbarten Kollegen die es lieber etwas gemütlicher angegangen haben.


----------



## hecht99 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*

Bis vor ca. 5 Jahren fischten wir bei unseren Hegefischen in der Umgebung immer mit 2 Feedern (Weiher und Baggerseen bis ca. 10ha.). Auf einer Dreiecksablage bei der man den Ruten unterschiedliche Winkel (in der Höhe) geben konnte. Feeder mit 3,90m unten und für oben drüber eine 3,30er oder nen Picker! Mittlerweile haben sich aber die Match- bzw. Schwingspitzrute wieder durchgesetzt, da so gleichzeitig besser mit der Zweiten Rute auf Karpfen mit Mais oder aufsteigender Flocke auf Karpfen und Graser gefischt werden kann! Außerdem ist das Matchangeln in unseren flachen Gewässern auf Dauer effektiver. Übertragbar auf große Flüsse ist das mit dem Feedern meiner Meinung nach aber nicht da die Ruten aufgestellt werden müssen. Wenn die Feedern seitlich liegen hat man beide Spitzen gleichzeitig eigentlich sehr gut im Blick durch den Höhen-/Längenunterschied der Ruten!


----------



## MisterMyjoergi (26. November 2015)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*

Eine Feeder und eine Pose. Nicht zuviel und nicht zu wenig Stress.


----------



## Riesenangler (26. November 2015)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*

Beim letzten Hegefischen, brauchte ich drei meiner fünf Ruten. Und wenn man gleich auf die nächste Rute zugreifen kann ohne  basteln zu müssen, dann hat sich der Stress auch erledigt.


----------



## Brachsenfan (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mit wie vielen Ruten feedert ihr?*

Ich fische eigentlich immer mit 2 Feederruten.
Meist am selben Futterplatz, aber mit 2 unterschiedlichen Ködern, um herauszufinden, was die Fische an diesem Tag am liebsten wollen.
Aber auch, weil ich über die Jahre gemerkt habe, dass ich auf Maden zum Beispiel eher Karpfen und Rotaugen, und auf Mistwürmer eher Brachsen und Schleien in meinem Gewässer fange. 
Da ich aber meistens nicht weis, was an meinem Futterplatz vorbei kommt, fische ich eben eine mit Wurm und eine mit Maden.
Aber das ist in jedem Gewässer anders.
Da musst du herausfinden bzw. entscheiden, was du willst bzw. was dir besser liegt.


----------

